# Off Brand: Panasonic LUMIX G9 - The Ultimate Photo Shooting Camera



## mukul (Nov 8, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/4708299227/panasonic-g9-offers-pro-level-features-20-fps-bursts-huge-evf-and-class-leading-image-stabilization

+
Leica DG Elmarit 200mm F2.8 Power OIS

https://www.dpreview.com/news/3113965333/panasonic-announces-leica-dg-elmarit-200mm-f2-8-power-ois-telephoto-prime


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 8, 2017)

Dual SD Slots(UHS-2)
USB 3.0(even though sadly its micro rather than type-C)
Bigger EVF
8-way joystick(on a smaller body than 6D/x0D series of bodies) 
4K 60fps
1080p upto 180fps

Guess atleast competition is innovating. Just waiting for 180mm macro lens for MILC system before jumping the ship(I hate adaptors and would rather like to see a native lens).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 8, 2017)

```
<em>Featuring High Picture Quality, an 80-megapixel High Resolution Mode and 6.5-stops of compensation with or without Dual I.S. 2.0 compatible LUMIX lenses</em></p>
<p><strong>November 8, 2017 (Newark, NJ) </strong>– Panasonic Consumer Electronics Company is proud to introduce a new flagship Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera, the LUMIX G9 that boasts outstanding mobility with ultra-high-speed response. Evolving from the GH5’s high performance, the LUMIX G9 achieves the highest-ever image quality in photo shooting by elevating resolution, gradation and color reproduction with its 20.3-megapixel Digital Live MOS Sensor without a low-pass filter. A High Resolution mode is also added that provides 80-megapixel equivalent images in JPEG /RAW formats produced in-camera.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Body I.S. (Image Stabilizer) in the LUMIX G9 is dramatically improved, making it possible to use 6.5 stops of compensation with or without Dual I.S.2.0 compatible Lumix lenses. This is achieved by a more accurate calculation of shake in various shooting conditions, utilizing information of angular velocity and motion vector acquired not only from the gyro sensor but also from the image sensor and accelerometer sensor.</p>
<p>The high-speed, high-precision AF with DFD technology achieves the world’s fastest<sup class="green">*1</sup>AF speed of 0.04 sec<sup class="green">*2</sup>. With its high tracking performance to the subject, the LUMIX G9 does not lose the target subject.</p>
<p>The LUMIX G9 also boasts the fastest-in-class<sup class="green">*3</sup> 20 fps (AFC) / 60 fps (AFS) in 20.3-megapixel full resolution to capture those unmissable moments. Complying with 6K/4K PHOTO, users can choose the most suitable burst shooting mode in addition to the regular consecutive shooting mode and new Pre-burst shooting mode depending on the situation.

The LUMIX G9 has the largest-in-class<sup class="green">*1</sup> LVF (Live View Finder) with a stunningly high magnification ratio of approx.1.66x / 0.83x (35mm camera equivalent). No blackouts occur even in high-speed burst shooting<sup class="green">*4</sup>. Night mode and an AF Point Scope function is also integrated.</p>
<p>To withstand heavy field use, the LUMIX G9 is composed of a magnesium alloy full die-cast front / rear frame and is not only splash proof<sup class="green">*5</sup> and dustproof but also freeze proof down to -10 degrees centigrade. The largest-in-class Status LCD on the top of the camera makes shooting even easier and more comfortable. For the rear monitor, a 3.0-inch free-angle LCD in 3:2 aspect ratio with 1,040K-dot high resolution is equipped. The G9 has a double SD Memory Card slot, compatible with the high-speed, high-capacity UHS-II.</p>
<p>The LUMIX G9 includes Bluetooth and Wi-Fi® connectivity to offer a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing with easy operation. Compatibility with Bluetooth 4.2 (called BLE: Bluetooth Low Energy) enables constant connection with a smartphone or tablet with minimum power consumption. For Wi-Fi, 5GHz (IEEE802.11ac) can be selected in addition to the conventional 2.4GHz (IEEE 802.11b/g/n) for an even more secure and stable connection.

<span class="green">*1 As a Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera, as of November 8, 2017</span>

<span class="green">*2 In 1-Area AF, at wide-end with H-ES12060 (CIPA) in LVF120 fps setting.</span>

<span class="green">*3 With H-ES12060, as a Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera, as of November 8, 2017</span>

<span class="green">*4 In AFC 20 fps/ AFS 60 fps setting</span>

<span class="green">*5 Splash Proof is a term used to describe an extra level of protection this camera offers against exposure to a minimal amount of moisture, water or dust. Splash Proof does not guarantee that damage will not occur if this camera is subjected to direct contact with water.</span></p>
<p><strong>1. Highest picture quality in the history of LUMIX cameras</strong>

Evolving even further from the performance of the LUMIX GH5, the LUMIX G9 achieves the highest image quality in the history of all LUMIX G Digital Single Lens Mirrorless cameras. The 20.3-megapixel Digital Live MOS Sensor without low-pass filter drives the maximum performance of the lens and the Venus Engine 10 rendering high-precision yet natural images with its Multipixel Luminance Generation and Intelligent Detail Processing. An optimum gradation setting according to the characteristics of the sensor provides a wider dynamic range for smoother gradation. Plus, an AR coating on the sensor minimizes ghosts and flaring even in backlighting. A Tuned Three-dimensional Color Control detects not only hue and saturation but also brightness, and applies optimal control according to the value of each factor. This achieves rich color reproduction from dark to bright parts of the image, which especially improves the expression of skies or human skin. A Tuned High Precision Multi Process NR boasts high noise identification accuracy and preserves details even after the noise reduction process, which results in natural textures and precise detail especially in middle to high sensitivity image recording.</p>
<p>The new High Resolution mode produces an 80-megapixel equivalent (10368 x 7776) image by synthesizing 8 consecutively shot images while shifting the sensor. Not only JPEG but also RAW can be produced in the camera, without the need for software processing. This magnificently high resolution photo is ideal for landscape and product photography using a tripod.</p>
<p><strong>2. Advanced Body I.S. (Image Stabilizer) and Dual I.S.</strong>

To achieve stable handheld shooting even in slower shutter speed, the Body I.S. (Image Stabilizer) in the LUMIX G9 is further advanced. Panasonic adopted a newly developed algorithm that precisely calculates shake information acquired not only from a gyro sensor, but also from the image sensor and accelerometer sensor. This enables more accurate shake detection and compensation, making it possible to use a 6.5-stop slower shutter speeds<sup class="green">*1</sup>. Notably, movement with characteristically low-frequency is suppressed more effectively to use slower shutter speeds.. With its high mobility achieved by the compact, lightweight design and powerful Body I.S., this LUMIX G Digital Single Lens Mirrorless Camera makes previously impossible shooting, such as handheld 800mm (35mm camera equivalent) ultra-telephoto shooting possible.</p>
<p>Combining an this B.I.S.(Body Image Stabilizer, 5-axis) and O.I.S.(Optical Image Stabilizer, 2-axis), the 5-axis Dual I.S. (Image Stabilizer) 2<sup class="green">*2</sup> in the LUMIX G9 compensates for larger movements that were conventionally uncontrollable. Maximizing both O.I.S and B.I.S. is highly beneficial in telephoto shots and in adverse situations, such as at night or with one-handed shooting with a 6.5-stop slower shutter speed<sup class="green">*3</sup>.</p>
<p>The 5-axis Dual I.S. 2.0 works for both photo and motion picture recording, including 4K video. Panasonic LUMIX G DSLM Cameras offer a wide variety of digital interchangeable lenses and most of them support the 5-axis Dual I.S. in the LUMIX G9. The B.I.S. compensates for camera movement even when a lens without O.I.S. (e.g. a cine lens) is used.

<span class="green">*1 Based on the CIPA standard [Yaw/Pitch direction: focusing distance f=60mm (35mm film camera equivalent f=120mm), when H-ES12060 is used.</span>

<span class="green">*2 5-Axis Dual I.S.2 can be used with the following lenses as of November 8, 2017: H-HSA12035, H-ES12060, H-FS14140, H-HSA35100, H-FSA45200, H-FSA100300, H-RS100400 and H-ES200. Firmware update is required for some lenses.</span>

<span class="green">*3 Based on the CIPA standard [Yaw/Pitch direction: focusing distance f=140mm (35mm camera equivalent f=280mm), when H-FS14140 is used</span></p>
<p><strong>3. Outstanding tracking performance and high-speed, high-precision AF</strong>

The DFD (Depth From Defocus) technology<sup class="green">*1</sup> calculates the distance to the subject by evaluating two images with different sharpness levels while instantly consulting the optical characteristics data of the current lens. Panasonic’s combination of the Contrast AF with DFD technology was further advanced in the LUMIX G9 together with the speed of the sensor drive during auto focusing in photo shooting, which achieves 480 fps. Consequently, the LUMIX G9 realizes an ultra-high-speed AF of approximately 0.04 sec<sup class="green">*2</sup> and 60 (AFS) / 20(AFC) fps high-speed burst shooting using an electronic shutter at full resolution.</p>
<p>Thanks to the high processing performance of the Venus Engine 10, the LUMIX G9 incorporates Deep Learning technology that detects a human body in addition to the conventional face and eye detection. The AF Point Scope function is also new on the LUMIX G9. It magnifies subjects that are far away to capture them in clear focus.</p>


<p>For more precise focusing, the focus areas are increased from 49 to 225-areas in addition to the conventional Face/Eye Recognition, Tracking AF, 1-area AF and Pinpoint AF. Users can make a group of 225 focus areas and move or change the size of it as they like according to the composition. All focusing operations are easily controlled with the newly adopted joystick located on the thumb position without taking the eyes off of the subject even when using an LVF or releasing the finger from the shutter button. The LUMIX G9 is equipped with AF Custom Settings with which users can set AF Sensitivity, AF Area Switching Sensitivity and Moving Object Prediction Level. Four patterns of presets are also available for frequently used situations.

<span class="green">*1 Contrast AF with DFD Technology works only with Panasonic Micro Four Thirds lenses.</span>

<span class="green">*2 In 1-Area AF, at wide-end with H-ES12060 (CIPA) in LVF120 fps setting.</span></p>
<p><strong>4. High mobility for agile field shooting</strong>

The LUMIX G9 boasts outstanding performance to achieve the fastest-in-class<sup class="green">*1</sup> 20 fps (AFC) / 60 fps (AFS) at 20.3-megapixel full resolution. Taking advantage of its blackout-free LVF (Live View Finder), it is the best mirrorless camera for capturing moving subjects in sharp focus. With its high tracking performance to the subject, the LUMIX G9 doesn’t loses the target subject. Pre-burst shooting is also new on LUMIX G9, which starts shooting 0.4 sec in advance to releasing the shutter.</p>
<p>For more continuous burst shooting, the 6K PHOTO<sup class="green">*2</sup> makes it possible to capture the unmissable moments at 30 fps by extracting the frame with the best timing out of a 6K burst file (in 4:3 or 3:2 aspect) to save as an approx.18-megapixel equivalent high resolution photo. The 4K PHOTO is also upgraded to enable 60 fps high-speed capture in approx.8-megapixel equivalent resolution. In 6K PHOTO /4K PHOTO, three exclusive modes can be chosen from depending on the situation; 6K Burst / 4K Burst, 6K Burst (Start/Stop) / 4K Burst (Start/Stop) and 6K Pre-burst / 4K Pre-burst. Users can choose the most suitable burst shooting mode in addition to the regular consecutive shooting mode in full resolution depending on the situation.</p>
<p>The new High Sensitivity MOS Sensor helps to suppress the rolling shutter effect. Plus, the Venus Engine 10 makes it possible to apply Post Recording Refinement over the pictures to correct distortion and reduce noise when playing back or cutting images out of the 6K burst file / 4K burst file by compensating the signal information between the consecutive frames. As a result, the picture quality of 6K PHOTO /4K PHOTO shot at high shutter speed in high sensitivity or those shot when panning are dramatically improved.

<span class="green">*1 ‘As a Digital Single Lens Mirrorless Camera, as of November 8, 2017.</span>

<span class="green">*2 ‘6K PHOTO’ is a high speed burst shooting function that cuts a still image out of a 4:3 or 3:2 video footage with approx.18-megapixel (approx. 6000 x 3000 effective pixel count) that the 6K image manages.</span></p>
<p><strong>5. Innovative LVF (Live View Finder) with high magnification ratio and excellent performance</strong>

The LVF (Live View Finder) is the key factor for completing the ultra-high-speed response of the camera. The LUMIX G9 has the largest-in-class LVF with a stunningly high magnification ratio of approx.1.66x / 0.83x (35mm camera equivalent). The magnification ratio can be switched among 0.7x, 0.77x and 0.83x according to the shooting situation. High-precision, high-speed OLED (Organic Light-Emitting Diode) display features 3,680K-dot high resolution and 100% field of view. Adoption of OLED for the LVF achieves smooth display at 120 fps and high speed response with minimum time lag of less than 0.005 sec as well as 10,000:1 high contrast for exceptional visibility. No blackout occurs even in high speed burst shooting, so as not to lose sight of the subject. With an eye point of approximately 21 mm, it offers high visibility with comfort for users wearing glasses. It is always sharp and clear from the center all the way to the corners. The LUMIX G9 incorporates Night mode which provides mild backlighting. It lets the user watch the subject comfortably immediately after viewing the monitor while in a dark situation for a long period of time.</p>
<p><strong>6. Optimal design for Intuitive control and operation</strong>

The LUMIX G9 includes a largest-in-class Status LCD on the top, allowing users to check the settings at a glance.</p>
<p>The Fn lever makes it possible to change the setting quickly once frequently-used settings are assigned. The LUMIX G9 also comes with a joystick at the optimal position to achieve intuitive focus area control without taking the eyes off of the viewfinder, together with a focus lever and AF mode button. Dials on the grip and Fn buttons are also located in the best position to operate unseen.</p>
<p><strong>7. High mobility and rugged design for heavy field use</strong>

To be tough enough to withstand even heavy field use, the main structure is composed of a magnesium alloy full die-cast front/rear frame. Secure construction and a sealing for every joint, dial, and button make the LUMIX G9 not only splash proof and dustproof but also freeze proof down to 14°F (-10 degrees Celsius).</p>
<p>The LUMIX G9 is equipped with a double SD Memory Card slot compatible with high-speed, high capacity UHS-II. Users can flexibly choose the recording method from Relay Recording, Backup Recording or Allocation Recording. In Relay Recording, the data will be written on the SD Memory Card in the second slot when the SD Memory Card in the first slot is full. The content will be written in both SD Memory Cards in the first and second slot simultaneously in Backup Recording. In Allocation Recording, data is automatically allocated to the SD Memory Card in the designated slot by the type of content – RAW, JPEG, 6K PHOTO / 4K PHOTO, or 4K video data. For example, users can store only photos on the SD Memory Card in slot 1 and videos in slot 2. Moreover, both slots are equipped with access lamps so users can tell which SD Memory Card is under writing and which can be ejected at a glance.

The LUMIX G9 enables not only power charging but also power feeding via USB, which enhances extended shooting time.</p>
<p><strong>8. Other Features</strong>

･3.0″1040k-dot Free-angle Monitor

Adopting a static-type touch control system, the 3.0-inch free-angle rear monitor in 3:2 aspect with 1,040K-dot high resolution features approx.100% field of view. It uses a pixel structure of RGB (Red / Green / Blue) and White to feature even higher visibility in sunny outdoor scenes. It tilts up and down by approx.270-degree which makes shooting at either high or low angles even easier. Night mode can also be applied to the display on the rear monitor.

･Bluetooth 4.2 and Wi-Fi 5GHz (IEEE802.11ac) / 2.4GHz (IEEE802.11b/g/n)

The LUMIX G9 integrates Bluetooth and Wi-Fi® connectivity to offer a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing with easy operation. Once the camera is connected to a smartphone or tablet installed with Panasonic’s dedicated application software Image App for iOS / Android, users can shoot, browse and share images remotely. Compatibility with Bluetooth 4.2 (called BLE: Bluetooth Low Energy) enables constant connection with a smartphone/tablet with minimum power consumption. This enables the camera to activate by simply using a smartphone/tablet or to add GPS geotag on the photos automatically. Furthermore, the settings of a LUMIX G9 camera can also be copied and transmitted wirelessly to other G9 cameras when using multiple G9 cameras.</p>
<p>For the Wi-Fi, 5GHz (IEEE802.11ac) is effective in addition to the conventional 2.4GHz (IEEE802.11b/g/n. This provides even secure and stable connection not only with a smartphone/tablet but also with other devices on location for smooth remote control. Transmission speed of photo/video data is also increased up by using the 5GHz-band<sup class="green">*</sup>.

<span class="green">* 5 GHz Wi-Fi is not available in some countries.</span></p>
<p><strong>9. Optional Accessories Specially Designed for LUMIX G9</strong>

･Battery Grip DMW-BGG9

The LUMIX G9 is compatible with the new Battery Grip DMW-BGG9. By using two batteries, one in the camera and the other in the grip, the DMW-BGG9 extends the battery life for longer shooting time. It also makes handling more comfortable even in vertical angle shooting. The DMW-BGG9 also provides intuitive operation with a joystick. Exclusively designed for the LUMIX G9, the DMW-BGG9 perfectly matches the camera, boasting a rugged, splash proof, dustproof and freeze proof design.

-Eye Cup DMW-EC4

The Eye Cup DMW-EC4 makes it even more comfortable to see the high-performance LVF of the G9.

-Battery Charger DMW-BTC13

The Battery Charger DMW-BTC13 enables quick charging of the Battery Pack DMW-BLF19 from an AC outlet using the bundled AC adopter.

-Shoulder Strap DMW-SSTG9

The Shoulder Strap DMW-SSTG9 is a length-adjustable shoulder strap. The camera can be detached or replaced quickly to prepare for the next photo opportunity in various shooting situations.</p>
<p>The new G9 and all accessories will be available in early January 2018. The G9 (body only) MSRP will be $1699.99 and the Battery Grip $349.99.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 8, 2017)

$1700 is a great price for a body like that.
Looks like it'll be another hit for Panasonic.


----------



## pwp (Nov 9, 2017)

This sounds like an absolute winner for Panasonic. Recently sold my GH4 but still have a bunch of premium Panasonic MFT glass which I'll hold onto now. Obviously there will be the obvious physical limitations of that tiny MFT sensor, but I'm curious to see how the G9 performs for stills at 3200 & 6400 iso. 

Santa? Just this would be fine....I've been good.

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2017)

The price seems a bit high, they can do a lot of the things because its a small sensor. That price for a micro 4/3 sensor camera may appeal to some, but even the G1X MK III with a APS-C sensor appeals to me more, and its over priced as well.

There are plenty of photographers who have varying priorities, so its good to have choices.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 9, 2017)

This looks like a genuine rival to the E-M1 Mkii. I was considering selling my Gx7 and E-M5 for an M series camera but this is making me thing again: the Olys are very good but I just prefer the Panasonic interface.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 12, 2017)

Now if only Panasonic would sell their 400f5.6 (equivalent) lens for $1200, it might be worth looking at.

Ok, it’s got IS, I’ll give them $1400, but it’s pretty much guaranteed that the $3,000 M4/3 lens has worse IQ than the 25 year old, $1,150 (on sale now) Canon 400f5.6.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 12, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Now if only Panasonic would sell their 400f5.6 (equivalent) lens for $1200, it might be worth looking at.
> 
> Ok, it’s got IS, I’ll give them $1400, but it’s pretty much guaranteed that the $3,000 M4/3 lens has worse IQ than the 25 year old, $1,150 (on sale now) Canon 400f5.6.



The lens has worse IQ or the lens + camera? My guess is that because of the size of the optics and the more modern production techniques (including materials) the Panasonic will have better IQ


----------

